# Built a Blow Gun



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Was a watchin some a Dave Canterbury's video's an he explained how ta make a poor mans blow gun. Decided ta build one, so here it be:










Got some darts made an glue be dryin so will have ta try it out when there done. Fer now, been shootin just the wire nuts an they move right long, so it might work out perty well with bamboo darts.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks good!!


----------



## goodoleboy8205 (Mar 25, 2011)

1/2 inch conduit and a red wire nut run a drywall screw through the wirenut. the red wire nuts fit perfectly in the 1/2 conduit the drywall screw gives you a hardened point. Dont ask me how I know this, afterall there isnt any horse play on the jobsite ever.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay then,, Where are the picture by picture detailed information on how to make one? I tried to search on Youtube and didn't find anything.... I wanna make a blowgun of my own....(where is the pouty face when ya need it!)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

2- pieces gray 1/2 inch plastic water pipe 24 inchs long with threaded ends (stronger stuff then the white) from most handy dandy stores.

1- 1/2 inch threaded coupler (I used a standard pvc one, cheaper an not as bulky as that gray one).

1- 1/2 inch thread by glue adapter (this makes the mouth piece, it won't fit real tight ta the tubin but a piece a electrical tape wound round the tubin fixs that).

That be the blow gun. Put the mouth piece on one end, screw the coupler ta the other then screw the second pipe ta that. Now ya got a 4 foot long blow gun what breaks down ta 2 foot.

Darts, yeller wire nuts an a pack a bamboo skewers.

Drill a hole in the center a the yeller wire nut the size a yer bamboo skewer, cut the skewer ta bout 5 inchs long an glue it inta the wire nut.

Yer ready ta play!

I'm gonna do some checkin an see, but I think darts can be bought what will fit this, will find out cause they got broadhead ones fer huntin what would be good.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, thanks! This is awesome! What a fun project to make!

This is a handy prep thing to have laying around...a quiet, efficient way to take squirrels, rabbits, doves/pigeons, and any other small edible 'game' animals.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Bigger game...*



gypsysue said:


> Oh, thanks! This is awesome! What a fun project to make!
> 
> This is a handy prep thing to have laying around...a quiet, efficient way to take squirrels, rabbits, doves/pigeons, and any other small edible 'game' animals.


Do you think that you could take down the buffalo that you are about to process with a blowgun......or would it just tick him off? :scratch


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For those of you making them, is it for the experience or the price? I just picked up a few and they were pretty cheap. I think it was around $20 (each) for a .40 cal, 36" gun with something like 100 darts.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fun ta build, plus, it be somthin ya built yerself an there cheap. I think I got 9 bucks in this en an woulda been less if I'd done some scroungin.

Plus, in a emergency one can be built outa found stuff. Nothin wrong with buyin one niether. I just enjoy buildin stuff if I can cause a the experience. Never know when that experience might come in handy.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with you on having the knowledge/experience building one. Personally, I didn't want my kids to start with something "home made" until they became familiar with it (in particular, watch your inhale/mouth piece).


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

efbjr said:


> Do you think that you could take down the buffalo that you are about to process with a blowgun......or would it just tick him off? :scratch


rotfl! :lolsmash: That would be like a bee sting to a buffalo! Yeah, they'd get ticked off all right! 

It's not only fun to make things like the blowgun, but if TSHTF I plan to teach all my grandkids how to make them so they can start learning to be hunters and protectors! We'll do slingshots, too. The more ways they can learn to provide for and defend themselves and others, the better. Espcieally the stealthy, quiet means of doing these things.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey... a good ole sling shot shooting ball bearings can bring down a LOT of stuff, especially if they are made using surgical tubing.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> Hey... a good ole sling shot shooting ball bearings can bring down a LOT of stuff, especially if they are made using surgical tubing.


I bought a bag of marbles at Dollar Tree to use with my slingshot! It's hard to find a garage nowdays that'll save ball bearings for us!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, dollar tree marbles here to. Hey ifin it'll den't the phone box from 200' (uh, er, so I been told), I figure gonna work perty good on bunnies!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Anyone tried arrows in a sling shot? I saw a demonstration a while back and have been wanting to make me one, just have to find the time.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

power said:


> Anyone tried arrows in a sling shot? I saw a demonstration a while back and have been wanting to make me one, just have to find the time.


If you want to use arrows you might be better off making an atlatl otherwise known as a spear thrower. The extra length gives a great leverage and strength to the throw. I've only handled one once and while it is easy to use, it takes a good amount of practice to become accurate.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks like a fun project.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> I bought a bag of marbles at Dollar Tree to use with my slingshot! It's hard to find a garage nowdays that'll save ball bearings for us!


I've always had them shatter. Are you using some sort of specific marble?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just the cheap buck a bag marbles from the Dollar Tree. Once in a bit one will break, but at the price, ain't no big deal long as the glass ain't a issue where yer shootin.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Depends what you hit with the marbles. Like oldcoot said, you break one now and then, and I also lose them in the woods occasionally, but a dollar a bag, it's not so bad. I also spend some time sorting through stones along the road and gather good prospects for sling-shot shooting. Ball bearings are definitely the ammo of choice if you can find a garage to hang on to them for you. Take them a bucket and ask if you can leave it there for that.


----------

